

Show HN: Scientific Literature Browser - phantom-scald
http://www.choose-your-textbook.com/

======
phantom-scald
Hi. This is my first mashup: the science outline page from wiki encoded as a
JIT tree. Mashing itself is offline (written in Scheme).

There are around 700 branches of science. A bit less, perhaps 600, unique
entries.

~~~
phantom-scald
The Amazon widget is standard, and being updated according to the currently
selected branch.

